# Open patella tendon debridement



## ortho1991 (Aug 2, 2012)

Hi All,

I hope someone can help with this, not sure what code to use.
Any suggestions will be appreciated

Thank you
Cathy

PROCEDURE: With the patient under adequate general anesthesia, prepped
and draped in the usual fashion, incision was made over the central area of the
patellar tendon over the area of its most painful area to palpation. This was
carried deep to subcutaneous tissues. There was a thickened bursa, which was
excised. Tendon was then partially incised and its undersurface was indentified
where the deep fibers showed significant degenerative changes. This area was
excised off of its insertion into the patella. Following excision of these deep
fibers, curette and rongeur were used on the inferior pole of the patella and then
multiple drill holes were placed into this with a 0.062 K-wire.
The paratenon was then repaired and the wound was closed.


----------



## jdemar (Aug 6, 2012)

unlisted 27599 and compare to 27350 or if your insr. co. does not allow unlisted codes use 27350 with a 22 modifier.


----------

